# Thermal Grizzly Conductonaut für Ryzen 2700x?



## ingush_zaur (22. Juni 2019)

*Thermal Grizzly Conductonaut für Ryzen 2700x?*

Hallo, darf man das Produkt für Ryzen benutzen mit Enermax LiqFusion AiO? Und bringt es etwas überhaupt?


----------



## paddypitt87 (22. Juni 2019)

*AW: Thermal Grizzly Conductonaut für Ryzen 2700x?*

Flüssigmetall aufn Heatspreader würde ich meiden, lohnt auch kaum. 2-3 Grad wenn überhaupt.


----------



## ingush_zaur (22. Juni 2019)

*AW: Thermal Grizzly Conductonaut für Ryzen 2700x?*

Welches wäre dann am besten? Preis ist egal.


----------



## trigger831 (22. Juni 2019)

*AW: Thermal Grizzly Conductonaut für Ryzen 2700x?*

Die "normalen" WLP unterscheiden sich nicht groß. Ich nutze schon ziemlich lang die Thermal Grizzly Kryonaut. Ist zäh und es dauert etwas,bis man sie komplett über den HS verteilt hat. Ich mache einen Klecks in die Mitte und lasse den Rest vom Anpressdruck erledigen. Macht aber wohl jeder anders. Die 1ml Variante reicht für 2-3 mal auftragen.


----------



## ingush_zaur (22. Juni 2019)

*AW: Thermal Grizzly Conductonaut für Ryzen 2700x?*

Habe mir jetzt das Noctua NT-H2 bestellt.  Hoffentlich ist es gut.


----------



## pedi (22. Juni 2019)

*AW: Thermal Grizzly Conductonaut für Ryzen 2700x?*

ist eine gute paste
den test kannst du nächste woche machen, falls die vorhergesagten fast 40 grad real werden,


----------



## Ellina (6. Juli 2019)

*AW: Thermal Grizzly Conductonaut für Ryzen 2700x?*

Ich habe nur bedingt gute Resultate wie viel kühl-leistung sie gibt. Da ich von luft kühler auf aio gewechselt bin und gleich die hydronaut von thermal grzzly verwendet habe. Und wie Tigger schon sagte, wegen verteilung etc..

Ich habe es verteilt und habe ca.. 5 grad weniger. Aber das ist nur bedingt relevant wegen luftkühler ältere wärme leitpaste zu aio mit der oben genannten.


----------



## Sirthegoat (6. Juli 2019)

*AW: Thermal Grizzly Conductonaut für Ryzen 2700x?*

Flüssigmetall lohnt sich fast überhaupt nicht, wenn dann auf Grafikkarten die deutlich mehr Abwärme produzieren bzw. eine kleineren Die haben. Persönlich habe ich die besten Erfahrungen mit Coolermaster Mastergel gemacht, ist  zwar nicht das billigste aber die Temperaturen sind gut und es ist nicht sonderlich zäh, lässt sich gut verteilen.


----------



## Rex132 (19. Juli 2019)

*AW: Thermal Grizzly Conductonaut für Ryzen 2700x?*

besonders bei der GPU würde ich es lassen. die Konsensatoren usw , was da neben dem DIE sind wenn was abekommen kanns das gewesen sein mit der GPU


----------



## TheNewNow (25. Juli 2019)

*AW: Thermal Grizzly Conductonaut für Ryzen 2700x?*

Bei GPUs bringts aber auch am meisten. Wenn man die elektrischen Teile gut isoliert kann eigentlich nichts passieren.


----------



## tigra456 (12. August 2019)

*AW: Thermal Grizzly Conductonaut für Ryzen 2700x?*

Einfach gesagt aus mehrfacher (OC) Erfahrung.

Thermalgrizzly Kryonaut oder Thermalright TFX sind normale nicht leitende Pasten, welche ich bedenkenlos empfehlen kann.
Wenn du zu viel Geld hast, kauf dir n geköpften CPU... Nutzwert bei Ryzen weis ich jetzt nicht....

Kein liq metal auf CPU oder GPU - einfach zu riskant in der Anwendung.


----------



## Ellina (16. August 2019)

*AW: Thermal Grizzly Conductonaut für Ryzen 2700x?*

Habe gerade mal nach Geschaut. Und glaube so in erinnerung von Der8auer zu haben dass die Ryzen sich nicht lohnen die 3.000er generation zu köpfen. Da sie weniger Temperatur vorteile bringen.

Selbst ein Preset getesteter cpu hat maximal 600 mhz mehr leistung. Dass ist für das was ich so dazu sagen kann fast nicht lohnentswert. Da kann man auch selber 200-300 mhz auf Allen Kernen übertakten. Wir spreichen hier von den 600 auf allen Kernen.


----------



## IICARUS (20. Januar 2020)

*AW: Thermal Grizzly Conductonaut für Ryzen 2700x?*

Im allgemeinem ist zu sagen das wenn jemand den letzten Grad raus kitzeln möchte sich Flüssigmetall schon lohnt. Aber es ist hier halt zu bedenken das Bauteile gut isoliert werden müssen und auch kein Kühler aus Aluminium verwendet wird. Werden diese zwei Sachen beachtet gibt es kein Risiko und alles wird gut laufen.


----------



## Nathenhale (10. Februar 2020)

*AW: Thermal Grizzly Conductonaut für Ryzen 2700x?*

Wie schon geschrieben das Köpfen eines Ryzen CPU lohnt meistens nicht. Aber Liquid Metall anstatt Normaler Wärmeleitpaste kann helfen die CPU oder GPU Temp zu senken, aus eigener erfahrung kann ich sagen da sind bei einer Custom Wakü gut mal 5 ode mehr Grad drin.


----------



## IICARUS (10. Februar 2020)

*AW: Thermal Grizzly Conductonaut für Ryzen 2700x?*

Köpfen loht sich weder bei den aktuellen Intel (9000er Serie), sowie AMD Prozessoren nicht, da diese bereits verlötet sind und es kein großen Unterschied macht. Beim meinem 9900K habe ich auch nur Flüssigmetall zwischen IHS und Kühler, der Prozessor selbst ist noch im original Zustand.


----------



## muadib (28. Februar 2020)

*AW: Thermal Grizzly Conductonaut für Ryzen 2700x?*



IICARUS schrieb:


> Im allgemeinem ist zu sagen das wenn jemand den letzten Grad raus kitzeln möchte sich Flüssigmetall schon lohnt. Aber es ist hier halt zu bedenken das Bauteile gut isoliert werden müssen und auch kein Kühler aus Aluminium verwendet wird. Werden diese zwei Sachen beachtet gibt es kein Risiko und alles wird gut laufen.



Man sollte auch Oberflächen aus Kupfer meiden, es sei denn, man möchte alle paar Monate das Flüssigmetall neu auftragen. Am besten sind vernickelte Oberflächen.


----------

